

Show HN: Capsule – Simple Packaging and Deployment for JVM Apps - pron
https://github.com/puniverse/capsule

======
bokchoi
This looks interesting. I've been looking at using getdown[0] for a desktop
java app to push updates. It's unfortunate that launching java and updating
apps is so terrible given the otherwise excellent cross-platform nature of the
jvm.

[0]
[https://github.com/threerings/getdown](https://github.com/threerings/getdown)

------
_pmf_
> One-Jar does support native libraries, but uses class-loader hacks that may
> interfere with the application in even subtler ways.

How does Capsule solve the issue? With the good ole "unpack to temp directory"
trick?

~~~
pron
Yes. But the cool thing is that it lets you specify JVM arguments, system
properties etc., and best of all, it downloads maven dependencies (listed in
the manifest) at runtime (when the capsule is first launched).

~~~
icebraining
I don't know Maven, where are the dependencies downloaded from? The Web? Isn't
there a significant danger that the capsule will fail to launch due to some
network glitch?

~~~
pron
By default, from the Web, but you can host a local Maven repository inside
your organization, or, you can choose to embed all dependencies in the
capsule.

